# Need Spanish To English Translation - Urgent



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Anyone speak Spanish well enough to translate this accurately?

*Cada mi contiene: Enrofloxacina 50 mg; Excipiente c. b. p. 1 ml *

This is supposed to be 10% Baytril which would be 100 mg per cc/ml .. this label seems to indicate that it is actually the 5% which is 50 mg per cc/ml.

Thanks for any assistance .. this info is urgently needed on StarlingTalk.

Terry


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Google translator says:


Each my it contains: Enrofloxacina 50 mg; Excipiente c. b. p. 1 mililiter


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Terry,

You are right. I found this :

AQUINACE INYECTABLE 5%: 
Cada mililitro contiene: 

Enrofloxacina 50 mg 

Excipiente c.b.p. 1 ml 


_(Aquinace Injectable 5% . Each mililitre contains Enrofloxacine 50mg, excipient c.b.p 1ml)._

As opposed to the 10% solution:

AQUINACE INYECTABLE 10%: 
Cada mililitro contiene: 

Enrofloxacina 100 mg 

Excipiente c.b.p. 1 ml


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Each ml contains 50 mg of enrofloxacina. Give 1 ml ? times a day. * I think it means twice a day.
This is from Alice's mom. Enrofloxacina is Baytril generic. http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/1486.htm


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I think you meant to type: cada ML contiene

which would mean "Each milliliter contains" and the rest is the excipient or extra inert stuff so that it ultimately means 50 milligrams of active ingredient and the balance to 1 milliliter is inert.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Baytril IS Enrofloxacin, so that's the easy part to figure out.


----------

